
‘Instead of Coronavirus, the Hunger Will Kill Us.’ A Global Food Crisis Looms - throwaway888abc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/world/africa/coronavirus-hunger-crisis.html
======
coolspot
[https://archive.is/dqvsA](https://archive.is/dqvsA)

------
redis_mlc
I read the article.

1) Indonesia wasn't mentioned, but urban citizens are struggling to eat there
also (millions.)

2) We need to get over our corona pity-party before famine and war result.

~~~
weq
I wonder if there a link between high-risk populations and the voting blocs
which keep certain governments in power?

~~~
weq
I would hazzard a guess that 1/2 of the worlds economies are only liquid
because of tourism in the first place. Indeed, the only outcome of +6months of
lockdown I can fathom would be be mass displacement, hunger and unrest.

